# Karly. I can't wait to get her home!



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

I found out yesterday which pup I am getting. I am so excited! She will come home next week!


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Lucky you! Very pretty girl!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Tazor had markings just like hers..congrats..she's adorable


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you. I happen to think she is beautiful! A week seems like forever.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy cow ... she looks HUGE ... how old is she? And so adorable ... redefines teddy bear!


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

She is about 7 weeks old in this picture. She will be 9 weeks when she comes home next week. The breeder narrowed my choices down to 3. Then it basically came down to looks. I chose her because I like her block head.  None of the others (males included) had a head like hers. I am hoping she looks like her daddy. He is a very good looking guy.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Karly is adorable! Let the countdown begin


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful girl, be sure to share lots of pics when you get that baby home.


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

*She's finally home*

Just got home with baby Karly. I am so in love with her! Now, if I can only NOT give into the squealing that is going on right now from inside the crate. I know she's tired. I hope she takes a nap!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congrats!! She's adorable! :wub:


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

She really is adorable


----------

